# I am a new user



## mediamex (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi mates...

I am a new user from Italy, I'd like to invite you visiting my website www.mediamex.it where you can find some of my reportages. You can peave a message into my guestbook, please I'd like to know your opinion about my pictures.

Have G'day 

Erik Messori ( MEX )


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Mediamex, welcome to ThePhotoForum.

I moved your first post over to the Personal and Professional Photography Sites section of our forum, but if you want to select a couple of reportage pics from your site and link them directly to the Photojournalism Forum, you are more than welcome to do so.

If you even tell in a couple of words what the documentary is about, it will be highly appreciated by many a member here, I am just sure.

Enjoy.


----------



## mediamex (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanx Mate, I am sorry i have done a mistake but i am a new user.....forgive me ....

Have G'day


----------



## inneist (Aug 21, 2006)

I really enjoyed the Italo Calvinoquote you put up on the site as a motif to your photography work.

"Life is a series of events which ultimately could change the sense of all that is together." 

Well well said!


----------

